# Duke Moore



## Kirk (Feb 27, 2003)

This is from Sigung Stephen LaBounty (his words, not mine)

Word reached me this morning from my friend T.R. Crimi, that 
Duke Moore, Ju-Jutsuka, Karateka passed away from 
complications from pneumonia. O-Sensei Moore's school, on 
Market St. in San Francisco, was the first inter-school fight I ever 
experienced in 1962. He was know for tough training and tough 
students. I will post more regarding Duke Moore later.
He was 87 years old.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 22, 2003)

Obituary.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2003)

The current (June 2003) issue of Black Belt magazine has a brief obituary as well.


----------

